# Is homeschooling legal in the UAE



## Rachel A (May 19, 2009)

Please can anyone tell me whether homeschooling is legal in the UAE and up to what age? 

I can't afford the school fees here but don't if I have to tell the authorities if I am going to home school and what the regulations are.

If anyone is already homeschooling and can help me, please reply.

Many thanks.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum,

There are a few people from this forum who homeschool, myself included.

You do not need to notify the authorities here of your wish to homeschool.

If you decide to enroll them in a school here in the future, it CAN be done- BUT- you will have lots of hoops to jump through.

There are a few ladies who are in the process of forming a UAE wide home schooling association here.


----------



## vincezab (Jan 21, 2010)

*Transitioning from homeschooling*



sgilli3 said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum,
> 
> There are a few people from this forum who homeschool, myself included.
> 
> ...


Hello,
My wife and I and our four kids are moving to Abu Dhabi. The children are currently homeschooled but we've decided to enroll them in private school in UAE. Since we have no official school transcripts it appears that we will have some difficulty getting them into school. In your post you mentioned that it can be done - could you please advise regarding how one goes about jumping through the proper hoops? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Kind Regards,
Vince


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

vincezab said:


> Hello,
> My wife and I and our four kids are moving to Abu Dhabi. The children are currently homeschooled but we've decided to enroll them in private school in UAE. Since we have no official school transcripts it appears that we will have some difficulty getting them into school. In your post you mentioned that it can be done - could you please advise regarding how one goes about jumping through the proper hoops? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> Kind Regards,
> Vince


The post you are replying to is over 18 months old and sgilli3 is no longer posting or in the UAE.

You may find this link useful

Emirates Homeschooling
-


----------

